# Planescape: Tale of the Clueless ~OOC



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 11, 2006)

The Great Wheel, while claimed by many to be the hub of the multiverse, remains unknown to most. These unassuming people are more often than not natives of the material plane... home to humans, elves, dwarves and other prime creatures. 

From time to time these cluless folk find themselves in an alien world, where the laws of nature seldom work in the manner they know; and where everything they know about the world is turned round on its head. The Rule of Threes means nothing to these people, and the long and bloody history of the Factions is as alien to them as the notion of an intelligent goblin. Worst of all, they know not the consecuences of displeasing the Lady, the guardian (some say Gaoler, other prisoner) of the Cage... Sigil, the centre of it all.

These primers - or clueless, as they are called in the Cage, much to their displeasure - rarely survive for long unless they can find mutual support. This can take many forms and more often than not is just a mask for some evil plan to hide behind. But those who get on their feet often find that there is much... MUCH more to life than the Prime Material. There is an infinity of planes out there to saviour, an infinity of creatures to meet and interact with... and an infinate ways to die as one travels the planes. But the risks are wel lworth it, and an adventurer can find far more than wealth and infamy. Those who seek knowledge find themselves against an array of options. Those looking for insight find far more than they bargained for and a few even find out what it like to become a god, first hand.

Welcome to Planescape, berks!


Some of you may have read about this already. I was planning on running two Planescape campaigns; each with its own flavour. and now its turn to begin the second campaign idea.

as the intro above should hopefully convey, the idea is to have all the PCs be Primers, and hopefully, the less the players know about the Great Wheel cosmology and Planescape specifically, the better. This campaign should be about experincing extraordinary things that would be though too outrageous for campside stories.. .first hand! The chained orbs of Carceri, the relentless grinding of Mechanus's cogs and the insidious evil that is the Abyss. 

The emphasis will be on roleplaying, with 'epic' combats and smaller skirmishes scattered throughout the adventure. While not looking for any cahracter types, appropiate characters would be rogues, fighters, rangers (urban and normal), arcane spellcasters, warlocks and favoured souls.

Basically, PCs should be PH races and be native to basic Prime worlds (Eberron, Forgotten Realms, Greyhawk etc). apart from that there are no restrictions.

Level is 3, starting wealth etc is all standard. Resources should be PH1 and PH2, DMG1 and DMG2, all complete books and all races books, Spell Compendium. No more, no less. of course, as you gain exerience in the planes, you will gain access to the Planar Handbook (when you go up to level 5)

Lets see what you come up with...


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 11, 2006)

This sounds excellent.  I spotted the discussion in the other thread about it.  I've been wanting to doing something with Planescape ever since one of my friends bought it back in the days of AD&D, but we never got to it.

Now to decide what to be...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 12, 2006)

Hmm... lemme see... how about a Faerunian orc priestess of Luthic?  A simple motherly creature caught up in a whirlwind of strangeness beyond her control?


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 12, 2006)

I've been waiting to see whether you'd start the second game or not. I'm definitely in, though the different starting background will necessitate a different character concept.

My first thought is of a Dragonborn/dragonwrought kobold sorcerer (from races of the dragon) native of the Forgotten Realms who has fled the prime material to free his mind from the unending assault of the rage currently infecting the dragons of the Realms. Being a dragonborn would depend on whether the party is comprised of non-evil characters or not. If I see the group heading leaning towards evil then I might change the character to a warlock.

I'll write-up the character in more detail if you like the concept. I'm assuming character creation will follow the same system as in the other Planescape game thread. Should we post characters here or send them to you?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 12, 2006)

the idea i have is for agoood party, though you can be a good warlock 
races of... 
as i said in the main post, i would prefer basic PH and races over anything else else.

Tell me more about the orc concept... Luthic,that's interesting :


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 12, 2006)

Orcs but not kobolds? Would you prefer I come up with another idea instead?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 12, 2006)

weellll... it will be interesting to see. but it woud help if the character is naive to the planes...


*and no evil characters!*


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 12, 2006)

Ignorant of the planes at large is fine; though should we describe in our backgrounds how we arrived in the planes or simply leave that to you? So should I post the character here or send it to you?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 12, 2006)

i'll pick the characters first, and then decide.

sure you can post the character here... ability scores are 4d6 choose highest three, hp is standard (first level max, all others random. 

make the rolls on Invisible Castle.com and post the links here


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 12, 2006)

I have a hankering to play a cleric or possibly a rogue.  Now I personally know very little about PS, and my character will hail from the Dragonlance setting, about as ignorant of the planes as one can get!


----------



## A'koss (Aug 12, 2006)

Eva of Sirrion said:
			
		

> I have a hankering to play a cleric or possibly a rogue.  Now I personally know very little about PS, and my character will hail from the Dragonlance setting, about as ignorant of the planes as one can get!



Indeed!   

There was a disparaging comment in one of the Planescape books on those who hailed from Ansalon being so clueless they think all planes outside their own are the Abyss.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 12, 2006)

what god if it is a cleric?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 12, 2006)

A'Koss... is one planescape campaign not enough for you?


----------



## A'koss (Aug 12, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> A'Koss... is one planescape campaign not enough for you?



 

_So sue me, it's been a ten year drought!_


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 12, 2006)

Mishakal, the goddess of healing and now the most prominent of good deities in the Dragonlance world now that Paladine has become mortal.  Her domains are good, healing and protection.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 12, 2006)

always good to have a cleric with those domains


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 12, 2006)

Drota Stonebeater was a mother of six strapping orc warriors, and another five healthy orc wives.  Wife of the chief hunter of the Stonecrusher orc tribe, Drota served her people well with her services as a midwife and protector of children.  She taught her sons rudimentery healing to keep them alive during battle, and gave her daughters the knowledge of how to protect their own mates and children as well as they could.

She is a fairly simple woman, seemingly content with her role in the tribe; to ensure the next generation of orc warriors, and to heal the ones they have.  However, her own outward complicity hides the necessary deviousness of her kind.  Orc women are not allowed to use weapons, yet must protect their families, must always submit to their men, yet show no fear in the face of the hated elf warriors.  Though outwardly compliant, Drota holds the wiles of all mothers, and is able to do far more than she presents.

Drota is a protector and healer, but she comes from a strong warrior tradition.  She defers to men, but knows what to say to get what she must.  Driven by necessity, this orc mother could rise from humble beginnings to be something far greater than fate ever imagined...

So yeah, that's how I see my orc cleric of Luthic.  Probably with Family and Healing or Cavern and Family domains.  She'd probably be a nice clueless berk, until she felt the need to discipline some misbehaving pit fiend...


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 13, 2006)

Here's a prospective writeup for my character. I went a little nuts in typing up the background. Sorry if its too much to slog through. Here's a link to my Invisible castle stat rolls: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=559639

Edit: I've come up with two variant builds for the character, one is a dragonborn sorcerer and the other a dragonwrought warlock. For the warlock I incorporated the Variant Kobold Racial Traits from the Races of the Dragon web enhancement here: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/we/20060420a and also used the Draconic Rite of Passage from page 43 of RotD. I imagine the warlock class of not being the result of a fiendish ancestor but more likely the result of a celestial one.

Dragonwrought (radiant) kobold warlock 3
[sblock=Statistics]CG Small dragon (reptilian)
*Init* +2; *Senses* Spot +2, Listen 0
Darkvision 60 ft., Low-light vision
*Languages* Draconic, Common, Undercommon
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*AC* 14, touch 13, flat-footed 12;
*hp* 19 (3d6 HD) *DR* 1/cold iron
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +3, *Will* +3
*Immune* paralysis, sleep
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Spd* 30 ft.
*Melee* 2 claws +2 (1d3-1) and bite -3 (1d3-1)
*Ranged* eldritch blast +5 ranged touch (2d6)
*Base Atk* +2; Grp -3
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 3rd)*
At will–detect magic
1/day–mage armor
*Invocations* Entropic Warding, Spiderwalk
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Chr 14
*SQ* Slight Build, Light Sensitivity
*Feats* Dragonwrought, Dragon Wings
*Skills* Concentration +8, Craft (alchemy) +6, Craft (trapmaking) +4, Hide +10, Jump +9, Knowledge (arcana) +8, Profession (miner) +2, Use magic device +8, Search +2, Spot +2
*Possessions*
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Treasure* 2,600 gp
*Experience* 3,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––[/sblock]Here's my sorcerer build; it utlizes the kobold dragonblood sorcerer racial substitution levels from RotD book:

Dragonborn (kobold) sorcerer 3[sblock=Statistics]LG Small dragon (reptilian)
*Init* +1; *Senses* Spot +8, Listen 0
Darkvision 60 ft., Low-light vision
*Languages* Draconic, Common, Undercommon
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*AC* 13, touch 12, flat-footed 11;
+2 dodge bonus against creatures of the dragon type
*hp* 16 (3d4 HD)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +2, *Will* +3
+2 to saves against fire effects
*Immune* frightful presence, paralysis, sleep
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Spd* 30 ft.
*Melee*
*Ranged*
*Base Atk* +1; Grp -4
*Special Actions* breath weapon (30-ft. cone, 2d6 fire damage per spell slot level, DC 13+1 per spell slot level, Reflex save half)
*Spells Known* (CL 3rd)
1st (6/day)–3 known
0 (6/day)–detect magic, read magic, 5 known
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 9, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Chr 16
*Abilities* Wings, gliding
*Feats* Draconic Breath (fire), Draconic Heritage (radiant), Dragonwrought (radiant)
*Skills* Concentration +8, Hide +5, Jump +9, Knowledge (arcana) +10, Spellcraft +10, Spot +8
*Possessions*
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Treasure* 2,700 gp
*Experience* 3,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––[/sblock]They show two different ways of creating the same type of character. I'm not sure which I like best though. Any opinions are welcome. Please let me know what you think.

[Sblock=Appearance]Being a dragonwrought, Rune blurs the line between kobolds and their larger dragon kin. The small winged wyrm is covered in a reflective hide of fine gleaming red-gold scales. Rune's eyes glow softly in darkness and his wedge shaped head sports a short golden horn jutting from the top of his snout. A pair of regal copper colored horns curve upward at the back of the dragonwrought's head and twin saw-toothed frills wind their way down his back to the tip of his barbed tail. Although his neck and tail are slightly longer and his limbs a tad shorter than a typical kobold's, Rune does lack a true dragon's long sinuous silhouette. Nevertheless Rune seems to rejoice in his draconic heritage, prefering to crouch and walk on all fours rather than standing upright like a kobold and forgoing the use of clothing altogether except for a few pieces of key equipment.

*Height* 2' 3" *Weight* 42 lbs *Age* 7 years[/Sblock][Sblock=Background]Even before it was hatched, Vertrix the kobold All Watcher of the Drachenfell, cleric of Kurtulmak and Speaker of the mighty Drachenflagrion knew that the strange speckled egg would be a problem. It was clearly a dragonwrought egg and the reason he'd been summoned to the hatchery. Usually a clear sign of Kurtulmak's blessing and the Tiamat's favor, the laying of a dragonwrought egg was a reason to celebrate. The female fosterers however were all huddled together near the door while Vertrix examined the egg; their demeanor spoke only of fear and uncertainty. There would be no celebrating today for the odd silvery spots covering the shell of the egg could only mean that the embryo it contained had a unholy metallic dragon's blood.

It was Vertrix's responsibility to determine if the egg was a curse upon the tribe or not. He would have to decide quickly for rumors were already spreading throughout the warrens. Soon panic would disrupt the order of the warrens. The venerable kobold turned the egg over delicately in his claws, watching the torch light glinting off the golden spots. Destroying it immediately would be the simplest course of action, but would it be the wisest? If it was a sign from his god wouldn't he be upset to have it destroyed? Perhaps it was some sort of test or even an odd blessing. Dragonwrought kobolds were usually the blessed paragons of a kobold tribe, serving as champions or even leaders of their kin. Did this egg hold such a being or if allowed to hatch and grow would it prove to baleful to his people? Perhaps it was meant to be a sacrificial offering meant for he to offer up to Kurtulmak as a show of fealty to their god and a reaffirmation of their rejection of the unholy metallics' nature.

But what of his master Drachenflagrion, the dragon king? How would he react to the news that such an egg had been laid? Would he care or simply wash his claws of the matter? Would he wish to keep the egg or perhaps sacrifice it himself? Would Vertrix arouse the great red's anger if he made the decision himself without consulting the king? This whole matter was fraught with peril. With resignation, the All Watcher wrapped up the egg in a swaddling cloth, stood and left the chamber. The king would have to be made aware, there was simply no other option.

******

Drachenflagrion, King of the Drachenfell, regarded the curious object from the side with a single slitted eye. "It was laid this morning?" asked the great beast. The prostrated old kobold could barely manage to respond, the might of the dragon chasing away any confidence he might of felt. "Y-yes your majesty." The red dragon turned his head to bring his snout closer to the egg. Opening his maw a few inches allowed the wyrm to flick his forked tongue across its surface, leaving a black smoking mark where it had made contact ever so briefly. "Hmmm... It stinks of a metallic's stench." Turning back to regard the softly whimpering kobold the dragon asked in a disinterested tone of voice "Have you thought of what to do with it?" "I-I-I threw the b-bones earlier and they sh-sh-showed that it would n-n-not be unfavorable to... destroy it." The dragon pondered Vertrix's response for a few long moments to further unsettle the tiny kobold. Dracheflagrion exhaled slowly, allowing the heat and stench of brimstone to wash across his servant, causing Vertrix to cough and quiver in ever growing fear. The red soon chose to relent before the little reptile in turn fainted or wet the floor of his audience chamber. "I am pleased that you have brought this to me. As you know, next year will be my one hundredth and first birthday. I think offering this thing's lifeblood to Tiamat would be a good way to mark the occasion; I hear gods like that sort of thing. Take it, hatch it and bring the creature back to me at that time, along with my yearly tribute. It should at least taste life before I kill it, so that it'll know what it's losing to me. That's my will. Begone." Vertrix reached out, clutched the egg and quickly began scuttling backward out of the chamber and away from his master.

******
The tiny unhatched dragon didn't understand the meaning of the words it heard inside its shell, but it headed the call to action nonetheless. Instinctively it tried to straighten its spine, causing the small stubby horns at the back of its head to scrape the interior of the shell. A few such motions caused a crack to mar the previously intact egg. Immediately fluid began to drain away. In reaction the little reptile inside the egg spasmed more avidly until its frilled head finally broke through. The tiny helpless creature opened its glowing eyes for the first time and looked around confusedly at the world beyond. All watcher Vertrix leaned forward to examine the shining red-gold wyrmling's head up close. The venerable elder kobold's voice was, by comparison, cold and severe and made the newly hatched creature flinch. "Welcome to the world Ugly. Enjoy it while you can."

*******

The young dragonwrought kobold, Nurh, picked lightly at the raw meat on the ground before it. "What's the matter? Don't you like smoked gnome? There are plenty of kobolds who would be honored to be given such a meal." The All Watcher turned from the papers he was studying, an inventory of minted silver destined for the mighty Drachenflagrion's ever growing hoard, and looked at the small winged form chained to the foot of his worktable. As much as he disdained the creature, his lord and master had decreed that it should be kept alive until his birthday. Vertrix couldn't afford to let the accursed creature out of his sight for long until then, lest something unfortunate happen to it amidst the tribe.

The All Watcher turned back to his work. He made a few claw marks on a tally-stick tied at his belt and then riffled through the piles of parchment underneath. The elder pulled out a thoroughly detailed map of the Drachefell. He'd have to add the newly excavated mine tunnels to the map to have it ready to present to the king by next week. Concern caused his eyes to narrow and the light they shed to dim. The king wouldn't be pleased if the new tunnels weren't properly trapped by then; Voratrix had best head down there to review the trap-smiths' work himself. He turned to leave, only to see the red-gold dragonwrought silently standing at his side, carefully studying the map over his shoulder. The All Watcher wheeled about and snarled angrily at the bothersome wyrmling. Reining in his anger, Voratrix impatiently grabbed up his scrolls and papers and stormed out of the room. The kobold called simply "Nurh" settled back on the floor quietly. That same loving voice, his only real friend, came into his conscious mind as it often did: "Very good little one. Watch and learn. The righteous will have need of your knowledge soon."

******

Istvan kept watch down the narrow corridor as the lovely Elyas went about the task of healing Grunmore the dwarf. Kelsoe the halfling was busily prying his arrows out of the half-dozen kobold corpse littering the floor. That last rockslide had almost buried the dwarf, though it had hardly slowed him down. Still it was imprudent to let the dwarf silently accumulate bruises. Grunmore was so proud that he'd probably keel over and die long before he'd admit to even being injured. The party had come a long way through the underdark it its quest to find a back way into the dragon's lair. It seemed the reports they'd heard about the kobold tribe that served him was indeed accurate; the mountain was positively infested with them. Istvan nervously pulled a few rolled up balls of tree sap out of his component pouch to hold at the ready. The little buggers were organized though, he had to give them that. His greatest fear was that they'd missed some of the kobolds and that they'd run off to alert the dragon of their presence.

Istvan began: "We should move. It isn't safe here..." Kelsoe giggled. "You're right. I'm sure the next trapped cavern will be much safer." The sorcerer pointed to the bodies littering the ground. "These ones are better equipped than the one's we ambushed in the mines. Even the traps are more lethal up here. I think we've wandered into the heart of the kobold tribe's warrens." We should proceed carefully from here on in; we don't know how close we are to the dragon's lair." The halfling scout peered deeper down the darkened corridor. "Oh okay. I guess I'll start being careful then." Without another word Kelsoe head out. Grunmore gathered himself up, picked up his maul and waved the elven cleric off of him. "Enough. Like Istvan said, we should move." The dwarf pulled the visor of his helmet down over his face and set off after the halfling. The elven maid turned to regard Istvan. "Once more into the breach then?"

******

Istvan brought up the rear with Elyas as they followed slowly behind the halfling who was searching for traps when suddenly the maid called a halt. "There's... there's a passage here. Hidden amongst the stonework. Grunmore stopped in his tracks, wheeled about and clomped over to the pair. Lifting up his visor he peered at the wall and ran a gauntleted finger along the outline of the bricks. "I'll be damned. The elf's right!" Kelsoe suddenly appeared next to the trio. "Ooh. Maybe its the kobold's secret vault. Only one way to find out." The halfling pulled out his thin metal probes from his belt and went to work on the concealed door.

A few seconds later an audible click rang out. The dwarven warrior threw his shoulder up against it and slowly the wall opened to reveal a small but sumptuously appointed workroom beyond. He came back on guard as soon as he saw the small red-gold scaled dragon perched on the corner of a work-desk. He grunted an offensive dwarven word and hefted his maul into the air, ready to bring it down on the creature. Istvan stepped forward and quickly called a halt to the dwarven warrior. "Stop. It's unarmed!" The warrior paused with the maul over his head, uncertain that holding back his blow was wise. Elyas stepped next to Istvan and furrowed her brow while regarding the odd little winged reptile. "What... what is it?" Istvan looked at the little red-gold scaled creature intently. For its part, the little creature returned equally curious stare. "I'm not certain; it looks sort of like a metallic dragon wyrmling, though its anatomy is a little odd; it's neck, tail and wings are a bit short and its limbs rather long. It might be an rare sub-species, or maybe one of those strange hybrids."

Reaching out a hand tentatively towards the creature, Istvan decided to see if it understood draconic. "Wux ukris darastrix?" The little creature cocked its head to the side and regarded the sorcerer curiously before answering: "Axun. Wux ioth vur bensvelk?" Istvan stood surprised by the creature's question for a moment before nodding. "Axun." The creature happily began wagging its tail, for all the world appearing to the group like a excited puppy. "*Nurh* majak irthir ekess irthos ossaulur ekess malsvir charir darastrix ssissth *Drachenflagrion* okarthel. *Nurh* bejik ioth vur bensvelk." Istvan stood and shook his head in disbelief before laughing out loud. "He asked if we were righteous and then said that he's called 'Ugly' and that he's going to save us by giving us the knowledge to travel a secret way to reach the evil dragon king's lair." It was Grunmore and Elyas' turn to stand there speechless. The halfling Kelsoe simply shrugged, pulled out a small chisel from his belt as he stepped towards the shackled creature. "Sounds good to me."

******

Istvan sat heavily on the ground watching the dwarf attempting to push the bulk of the dead dragon's foreclaw off of Kelsoe who was pinned beneath it. "Get this thing off me!" The dwarf flipped his maul around to use its long haft as a lever. "Shut your yap! You was a darned fool to get yourself caught there in the first place. Ya saw it coming down on top of ya!" The halfling starting dragging himself from beneath the dragon as soon as Grunmore had lifted the limb a few inches. "All the better reason to keep shooting at it!"

Elyas completed her prayer and vitality once more returned to his aching body. The sorcerer nodded his thanks to the elven lass. Elyas simply smiled and headed off to help the other two party members. Istvan watched her go and then turned to regard the small red-gold dragon perched on his shoulder. In draconic he began: "I have to thank you again for helping us."
"Nurh thanks you. Nurh been waiting long time for righteous. Saved Nurh."
"You keep saying that. How did you know we were coming?"
"Nuhr told."
"By who?"
"Bahamut."
Istvan tried to keep the surprise from his face and decided to drop that matter for the time being
"Your name is Nurh?"
"All Watcher called Nurh «nurh»." The little dragon pointed off to the side where the venerable kobold leader's corpse lay, having been crushed beneath the dwarf's maul.
"I don't think that's a very good name for you. You're not ugly at all. How about I give you a new name?"
"Yes."
Istvan thought for a moment before giving his suggestion.
"If we spell Nurh backwards it becomes R-U-N-H. A 'rune' is a secret magic symbol. Do you like that?"
"Yes."
"Alright we'll call you «Rune» then."
"Yes."
"So tell me Rune, do you know what a familiar is?"

******

Rune spent the next six years of his formative childhood with the adventuring group, serving Istvan as his loyal familiar.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## thegreatbuddha (Aug 13, 2006)

snip


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 13, 2006)

Mironallia came into being like many of her half-elven kin, the result of a human raid into elven lands, during which one of the human men took an elven female for his own pleasure.  Mironallia’s mother and the other survivors of the raid made their way from their ruined village to Qualinost to put their lives back together.  The clergy of Mishakal took Mironallia’s mother into their care, and even offered to keep her secluded so that she would need not bear the social stigma of having an out-of-wedlock, half-elven child.  Mironallia’s mother flatly refused, refusing to let her child be a source of shame for her, and willing to bear whatever burdens and face any obstacles the two of them might face.

It was nonetheless hard for Mironallia and her mother.  Mironallia’s short ears and brown eyes marked her as different from her kin, and the full-blooded elves let her know about it at every turn.  Her mother was shunned in most social circles, and forced to be a scullery maid in order to earn a living.  In school and in sporting activities, Mironallia was regularly bested by her peers, who actually had far more experience than she could ever hope for.  She barely learned how to wield the longsword and never could master the bow, always placing last in archery contests amongst the other elves.  The temple of Mishakal was one of the few places where Mironallia found acceptance and welcome, for the clerics welcomed all regardless of how different they were.  The clerics gently nudged her towards clerical studies, which Mironallia readily took to.  It was a good situation for all.  The temple earned a priestess with uncommon wisdom, and Mironallia found a place where she could be accepted.

On her 22nd birthday Mironallia was sent out to travel to outlying elven villages, lend what aid she can, and return in a year's time to report on what she learned.  It was a fairly routine mission.  Little did she know her journey would take her far from Qualinesti, from Ansalon, and indeed from Krynn.

*Mironallia of Mishakal* 

Attributes (rolls here)

Str 12
Dex 15
Con 12
Int 15
Wis 17
Cha 12

HP 18 (rolls here 

The rest of the character sheet can be found here


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 13, 2006)

thanks for the characters... looking good 

stats (and hp) are rolled. stats are 4d6 choose highest 3


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 13, 2006)

Ambrus: i prefer the second version, the one with the racial substitution levels (manily becasue im a big fan of racial substitution levels  it owuld be interestign t osee a kobold PC


----------



## thegreatbuddha (Aug 14, 2006)

snip


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm glad you like it. I'll flesh out the sorcerer build with some spells and equipment then and tighten up the description and background. I've always had a soft spot for kobolds myself though they're tough to play with their lowly stats. The RotD really fleshed them out in a way I enjoy; I being such a sucker for all things draconic. They're also the only ECL +0 dragon race that I know of that can be played as full casters. 

I had this idea of explaining how he reaches the planes, centering around an ancient Netherese portal his party discovered and tried to use which split them up and threw each of them somewhere different across the multiverse...


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 14, 2006)

This time I will not miss a planescape adventure by not being able to post a character.  I will stick with the Dwarven paragon (fighter/smith). 

[sblock]
Hp for Terrathoin
Stats for Terrathoin

I figured that he could have made much of his equipment so I have to rectify gold amounts but I don't anticipate any further changes except fleshing out background, appearance, personality.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Terrathoin
[B]Class:[/B] Dwarven Paragon
[B]Race:[/B] Shield Dwarf
[B]Region:[/B] The Galena Mountains
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Moradin

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3      [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3000/6000
[B]Dex:[/B] 9  -1      [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 50 (3d10+23)
[B]Con:[/B] 22 +6      [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] --/--
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] --
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0      [B]Init:[/B] -1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 11 +0      [B]ACP:[/B] -4         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] --%

[B] Current mods None [/b]

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]             10    +6    +1    -1    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 9              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16
 
                     [B]Base   Mod   Misc      Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                  3    +6     +3     +9/+12 vs spell/spell like/poison
[B]Ref:[/B]                   1    -1     +3     +0/+3  vs spell/spell like
[B]Will:[/B]                  1    +0     +3     +1/+4  vs spell/spell like

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
MSTK Dwarven War Axe        +7     1d10+3     x3
--  (2 handed)              +7     1d10+4     x3
MSTK War Hammer             +7     1d8+3      x3
Dagger                      +6     1d4+3      x2/19-20
Heavy Crossbow              +2     1d10       x2/19-20

[B]Languages:[/B] Common Dwarven, Terran, Orc

[B]Abilities:[/B] Dwarf Traits (Ex): Dwarves possess the following racial traits.
— +2 Constitution, –2 Charisma.
—Medium size.
—A dwarf ’s base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed 
 even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load.
—Darkvision out to to 90 feet**.   **See improved darkvision below.
—Stonecunning**: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to
 notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction
 (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, 
 and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts
 as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework
 can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the 
 Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth,
 sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which 
 way is up. Dwarves have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they
 get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.
**Superceeded by Improved Stonecunning, (See Below)
—Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial
 weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
—Stability: Dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A dwarf has a +4 bonus on
 ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground
 (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
— +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison. 
— +2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects. 
— +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs (including halforcs) and goblinoids
 (including goblins, hobgoblins, and bugbears).
— +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres,
 trolls, and hill giants).
— +2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
— +2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
—Automatic Languages: Common, Dwarven. Bonus Languages: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc,
 Terran, Undercommon.
—Favored Class: Fighter.

Dwarf Paragon Traits
--Dwarf paragons are proficient with all simple and martial weapons, with light, 
medium, and heavy armor, and with shields (but not with tower shields).
--Craft Expertise (Ex) A dwarf paragon may add his class level as a racial bonus 
on all Craft checks related to stone or metal items. (Currently +3)
--Improved Stonecunning (Ex) At 1st level, a dwarf paragon's racial bonus on Search 
checks to notice unusual stonework increases to +4. The range at which he receives an 
automatic Search check for coming near an example of unusual stonework increases to 20 feet. Also, he can intuit where true north lies in relation to himself (as if he had 5 ranks in Survival) whenever underground.
--Improved Darkvision (Ex) At 2nd level, a dwarf paragon's darkvision range 
increases by 30 feet. (90 Feet)
--Save Bonus (Ex)A 2nd-level dwarf paragon's racial bonus on saves against poison 
and against spells and spell-like effects increases by 1.
--Ability Boost (Ex)At 3rd level, a dwarf paragon's Constitution score increases 
by 2 points. 


[B]Feats:[/B] Dauntless(Regional), Endurance

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                     Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                     2    +2     +2   +6
Climb                        0    +3          +3
Craft (Armorsmithing)        4    +2     +7   +13
Craft (stonemasonry)         4    +2     +7   +13
Craft (weaponsmithing)       6    +2     +7   +15
Intimidate                   2    +0          +2
Jump                         0    +3          +3
Knowledge (dungeoneering)    1    +0          +1
Profession (smith)           1    +0          +1
Sense Motive                 2    +0          +2
Survival                     2    +0          +2

MISC +2 to appraise, and craft for metal and stone racial, +3 from Craft Expertise, 
and +2 for masterwork artisian tools
 
[B]Equipment:                  Cost    Weight[/B]
MSTK Cld Irn Dwf War Axe    260 gpC     8 lb
MSTK War Hammer             112 gpC     5 lb
Dagger                      2   gpC     1 lb
Heavy Crossbow              50  gpC     8 lb
Bolts, Crossbow (10)        1   gpC     1 lb
Breastplate +1            1150  gpC     30lb
Explorers Outfit            3   gp     -- (worn)
Light Steel Shield          9   gpC     6 lb

C=Crafted
[B]Weight:[/B] 59lbs

                           [B]Lgt   Med     Hvy      Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]            76   77-153  154-230   460   1150

Artisian's Tools,mstk        55 gp     5 lb
Bolts, Crossbow (30)         3  gpC    3 lb
Flint and steel              1  gp      --
Hammer                       5  spC    2 lb
Sledge                       1  gpC    10lb
Torch (5)                    5  cp     5 lb
Waterskin (2)                2  gp     8 lb
Whetstone                    2  cp     1 lb       
Backpack (empty weight)      2  gp     2 lb
Crowbar                      2  gpC    5 lb
Flask (empty) (2)            6  cp     3 lb
Rations, trail(per day) (5)  25 sp     5 lb
POtion, Cure light (x2)      100gp
Vest of Resistance +1       1000gp

[B]Total Weight:[/B]108 lb     [B]Money:[/B] 370gp sp cp   



[B]Age:[/B] 58
[B]Height:[/B] 4'1"
[B]Weight:[/B] 218lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black, worn long, multiple braids
[B]Skin:[/B] Burnt Sienna
```
*Appearance:* Broad of shoulder, thick as an ancient oak, 
and as lumbering as a water buffalo, Terrathoin's appearance embodies
what it means to be a dwarf.  His hair is carefully braided as is his 
beard.  Small decorations hang from the end of the braids and he wears 
a decorative binder around both his hair and beard.  His clothing, 
well maintained is often worn in subdued earth tones, generally muted 
greens, browns and reds.  

*Background:* Terrathoin is a child of the forge. Terrathoin was born 
to an ancient line of dwarven smiths, and as such he took up the craft as 
his ancestors had before him.  Although Terrathoin took up the craft early,
 he thirsted for adventure, so he practised his martial skills while 
continuing to hone his skills at the forge.  With a sudden attack by united goblinoid 
force on the clan he donned his armour and grabbed his weapons.  To get his blood 
flowing before the battle he grabbed a pitcher of Dragon's breath brew and 
made way for the battle.  Upon touching the entrance of the clan portal, 
pitcher in one hand and dwarven waraxe in the other, bellowing an ode to Moradin
 a shimmering light appeared and he found himself on a cobbled street in a grand 
city none the likes he had ever heard of before.

*Personality:* Terrathoin knows he is very tough, strong, and slow and as 
such tries to play into his strengths.  


[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 14, 2006)

Gli'jar: anything paragon i love! though by the looks of things a spellcaster would be useful to have... interesting choices both would be useful. though i just love paragons and racial substitutions... very characterful. 

Thegreatbuddha: a warforged... that's great for roleplaying since warorged (and therefore living constructs) are not yet common on the planes, so lots of chances for RP there


----------



## thegreatbuddha (Aug 14, 2006)

snip


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 14, 2006)

i know what you mean but that is warforged... any ther ideas? maybe anther ebrrn character? shifters and changeigns are particualrly good, depending onm the class you use


----------



## thegreatbuddha (Aug 14, 2006)

snip


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 14, 2006)

oh sure, no problem.. basicallty any WotC book, i can allow since i have it most likely


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 14, 2006)

oh sure, no problem.. basicallty any WotC book, i can allow since i have it most likely 

though you could avoid all that hassle and go for the uskblade from PHII, which works out better IMHO, without the need for multiclassing and prestige classes.

edit: oops, not quite sure how that double post happened but it wont again, honest


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 14, 2006)

Nalfeshnee, are we going to be starting in Sigil or somewhere else? Are we going to start off knowing each other or are we going to role-play our meeting?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 14, 2006)

Sigil, though you will not know each other. Think of it as cheesy pre-destined meeting


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 14, 2006)

Sounds good. Since you seem fond of certain character types I was wondering if there might be any suggestions you'd like to offer in regards to my sorcerous kobold. Is there anything which might tie in particularly well with the campaign you have planned?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 14, 2006)

i do like the sorcerer-only spells from RotD, though to be honest i havent read the book too much. i was quite disappointed by the content. i found the new races very weak in character and mechanics when compared with those from the other Race of... books (like raptorans, goliaths and, my favourates, the illumians). though the rest of the content (mainly that dealing with kobolds and their society) i found interesting.


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 15, 2006)

I've always wanted to play in a Planescape campaign! I'm thinking of either a ranger or a druid; is one more appropriate for your campaign? Let me think about it a little more and I'll post something later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## thegreatbuddha (Aug 15, 2006)

snip


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 15, 2006)

I think I've finally decided what I want to play.  I plan to have a Paladin/Bard with the Devoted Performer feat and perhaps heading for Seeker of the Song at later levels.



			
				Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> oh sure, no problem.. basicallty any WotC book, i can allow since i have it most likely



Is this meant to imply that we will later be able to use books other than those specifically mentioned in the first post?  There are a couple of things from other sources that I'd like to be able to grab later (Words of Creation and Snowflake Wardance are examples).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 15, 2006)

*Drota Stonebreaker
Female Orc Cleric 3 of Luthic *
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Patron Deity:* Luthic
*Region:* Vaasa
*Height:* 6' 0''
*Weight:* 199
*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Amber
*Skin:* Olive
*Age:* 18

*Str:* 14 (+2) [+4 racial] 
*Dex:* 12 (+1) 
*Con:* 13 (+1) 
*Int:* 8 (-1) [-2 racial]  
*Wis:* 13 (+1) [-2 racial]  
*Cha:* 12 (+1) [-2 racial]  

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=562912

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
+4 Str, -2 Int, -2 Wis, -2 Cha, darkvision 60 ft., light sensitivity (dazzled in bright sunlight or within the radius of a _daylight_ spell).  Divine spells, ability to rebuke undead 4/day, Cavern and Family domains, aura of chaos.  

Stonecunning (granted power from Cavern domain): This ability grants Drota a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. When Drota merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework she can make a Search check as if she was actively searching, and Drota can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. Drota can also intuit depth, sensing her approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.  

Family domain granted power – As a free action, Drota can protect a number of creatures equal to her Charisma modifier with a +2 dodge bonus to AC.  This is a supernatural ability that lasts 1 round per level.  An affected creature loses this protection is it moves more than 10 ft. from Drota.  She can affect herself with this ability.

Cannot become shaken and ignores effects of shaken condition (though can become frightened or panicked), due to Blooded feat.

*Hit Dice:*3d8+3 
*HP:*23
*AC:* 18 (+1 Dex, +7 armor) [touch 11, flat-footed 17]
*ACP:* -5
*Init:* +3 (+1 Dex, +2 Blooded)
*Speed:* 30 ft. (20 ft. in armor) 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +4 [+3 base, +1 Con]
Reflex +2 [+1 base, +1 Dex]
Will +4 [+3 base, +1 Wis]

*BAB/Grapple:* +2/+4
*Melee Atk:* +5 (1d8+3/x2/P, MW Spear)
*Melee Atk:* +6 (1d4+2/x2/P, MW spiked gauntlet)
*Ranged Atk:* +3 (1d10/19-20/x2/120 ft./P, heavy crossbow)

*Skills:*
Healing +6 [5 ranks, +1 Wis]
Knowledge (religion) +0 [1 rank, -1 Int]
Listen +1 [0 ranks, +1 Wis]
Spot +3 [0 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 Blooded]

*Feats:*
Blooded (regional, bonus feat) 
Weapon Focus (spiked gauntlet) (1st level)
Divine Vigor [ComDiv] (3rd level)

*Languages:*  Orc, Damaran, Common

*Spells Prepared* – Cavern and Family domains
Save DC +1
0th - _detect magic x3, detect poison x2._
1st - _bane, doom, magic weapon.  (D) – bless._
2nd - _lesser restoration.  (D) – darkness._

*Equipment*
MW spear – regional equipment
_+1 banded mail with armor spikes_ – 1,450gp
MW Spiked gauntlet – 305gp
Heavy crossbow – 50gp
40 bolts – 4gp
Wand of _cure light wounds_ – 750gp
Belt pouch – 1gp
Cold weather outfit – 8gp
2 daggers – 4gp
Backpack – 2gp
Travel rations (20 day’s worth) – 10gp
Bedroll – 5sp
50ft. silk rope – 10gp
Traveler’s outfit (free)

*Money*
105gp, 5sp

*Appearance:*  Drotha is a tall and muscular orc woman, with long black hair braided with small bones, and unusual amber eyes.  Her deep olive skin is scarred and tattooed in deliberate patterns of animals and weapons.  She wears hulking banded armor, spiked fearsomely, bears a spiked gauntlet on one hand.

*Personality:*  Drotha is very protective of those she considers children, but has typical orcish (which is to say, bad) reactions to elves and their kin.  Violence is her byword, though not her only one.  She is a healer and a mother, but one in a very warlike society.  As men are considered supreme in orc society, Drotha is used to working around various rules and restrictions where she can.  

*Background:*  Drota Stonebeater was a mother of six strapping orc warriors, and another five healthy orc wives. Wife of the chief hunter of the Stonecrusher orc tribe, Drota served her people well with her services as a midwife and protector of children. She taught her sons rudimentery healing to keep them alive during battle, and gave her daughters the knowledge of how to protect their own mates and children as well as they could.

She is a fairly simple woman, seemingly content with her role in the tribe; to ensure the next generation of orc warriors, and to heal the ones they have. However, her own outward complicity hides the necessary deviousness of her kind. Orc women are not allowed to use weapons, yet must protect their families, must always submit to their men, yet show no fear in the face of the hated elf warriors. Though outwardly compliant, Drota holds the wiles of all mothers, and is able to do far more than she presents.

Drota is a protector and healer, but she comes from a strong warrior tradition. She defers to men, but knows what to say to get what she must. Driven by necessity, this orc mother could rise from humble beginnings to be something far greater than fate ever imagined...


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 15, 2006)

Can we start with regional or world specific feats?  Since you like the dwarven paragon idea I will stick with that and flesh him out a bit more.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 15, 2006)

yes, you can assume youre making the charqacter for use in his/her own world, so regional feats are available to FR charcters etc, though make sure not to take more than allowed: so non-humans get 2 feats (assuming of course no EL is involved) and humans get 3


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 16, 2006)

I changed my mind after much thought.  I've decided to forego the Bard/Paladin in favor of a Swashbuckler.  In her future career, I see her taking a couple levels of Fighter and moving into Dervish.

I have two questions, however:
1) Does the Expeditious Dodge feat from Races of the Wild count as Dodge for all purposes (such as for getting into Dervish and for Elusive Target)?
2) At first level, a Dervish can treat a scimitar as a light weapon (and so can use Weapon Finesse with it).  Would you be willing to allow me to use weapon Finesse with it earlier, since it is really nothing more than a slashing rapier?

The character is not quite complete yet.  I still need to finish getting equipment.

I'm also not familiar with rolling attributes on invisible castle, but i think this should be right (pretty lucky I think).

Idim Moq Qo Harr
[sblock=Character Sheet]Female Human Swashbuckler 3
Neutral Good

Str 13 (+1)
Dex 18 (+4)
Con 15	(+2)
Int 15 (+2)
Wis 10 (+0)
Cha 11 (+0)

Hit Points 28
AC 18 (+4 masterwork chain shirt, +4 Dex), Touch 14, Flat 14
Init +4
BAB +3, Grap +4
Speed 40 (base 40, load 49.5/50, light armor)
Fort +6 (3 + 2 Con + 1 resist), Ref +7 (1 + 4 Dex + 1 comp + 1 resist), Will +2 (1 + 0 Wis + 1 resist)

+8 Melee, masterwork rapier, 1d6+1 (+2 precision damage), 18-20/x2
+8 Ranged, masterwork composite longbow (mighty +1), 1d8+1, 20/x3, 110'r
+7 Ranged touch, acid flask, 1d6 acid (1 acid splash damage), 20/x2, 10'r
+7 Ranged touch, alchemist's fire flask, 1d6 fire (1 fire splash damage), 20/x2, 10'r

Medium, 5'6", 120 lbs., 19 yrs old
Black hair, brown eyes, dark tanned skin

Speaks common, elven, and dwarven

+11 Balance (6 ranks + 4 Dex + 2 synergy – 1 acp)
+8 Diplomacy (6 ranks + 0 Cha + 2 synergy)
+9 Escape Artist (6 ranks + 4 Dex – 1 acp)
+12 Jump (6 ranks +1 Str + 2 synergy + 4 speed – 1 acp) (synergy to tumble)
+3 Perform (dance) (3 cc ranks + 0 Cha)
+6 Sense Motive (6 ranks + 0 Wis) (synergy to diplomacy)
+11 Tumble (6 ranks + 4 Dex + 2 synergy – 1 acp) (synergy to balance and jump)

Feats
-Fleet of Foot (regional): when unencumbered and wearing light armor or less, land speed +10’; stacks with land speed increases granted by classes
-Expeditious Dodge: +2 Dodge bonus to AC if moved more that 40’ in the round
-Mobility: +4 Dodge bonus to AC against AoO caused by movement
-Weapon Finesse (bonus from Swashbuckler): w/ some weapons, use Dex mod on attack rolls

Human Traits
-Bonus feat and skill

Swashbuckler Abilities
-Weapon Finesse (Ex): free weapon finesse feat
-Grace (Ex): +1 competence bonus on Reflex saves if unencumbered and wearing light armor or less
-Insightful Strike (Ex): add Int mod to damage rolls with any weapon that can be used with Weapon Finesse; precision damage

Masterwork chain shirt (worn, 25 lb) 250 gp
Monk’s outfit (worn, 0 lb) 0 gp

Masterwork rapier (belt left, 2 lb) 320 gp
Acid flask (belt front, 1 lb) 10 gp
Alchemist’s fire flask (belt rear, 1 lb) 20 gp

Masterwork composite longbow (+1 Str) (left shoulder, 3 lb) 500 gp
Arrows, 20 (right shoulder, 3 lb) 1 gp
Cold iron arrows, 10 (right shoulder, 1.5 lb) 1 gp
Silvered arrows, 10 (right shoulder, 1.5 lb) 20.5 gp
Backpack (center back, 2 lb) 2 gp

Vest of resistance +1 (worn, 1 lb) 1,000 gp

Waterskin- water (backpack, 4) 1 gp
Trail rations- 2 days (backpack, 2 lb) 1 gp
Coin pouch (backpack, 0.5 lb) 1 gp
Whetstone (backpack, 1 lb) 0.02 gp
Everburning torch (backpack, 1 lb) 110 gp
Potion of cure light wounds, 4 (backpack, 0 lb) 200 gp
Potion of jump (backpack, 0 lb) 50 gp
Oil of magic weapon, 2 (backpack, 0 lb) 100 gp
Oil of bless weapon (backpack, 0 lb) 100 gp

Coins- 11 gp, 14 sp, 8 cp[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Idim Moq Qo Harr is of the proud Shaaryan nomads in vast rolling prairies in the south of Faerun.  While the nomads are in about a dozen tribes, Idim and her family are from one of the more prominent of them.  Their tribe is not the most prominent, however.  Likewise, within that tribe, Idim’s family is one of the more influential of them.  But their family is not the most influential, however.  For Idim’s family, she was meant to change all of that and lead her family, tribe, and people to great things.

Idim’s childhood was fairly luxurious by her people’s standards.  Rather than performing typical childhood chores, her parents (primarily her mother) endeavored to fit her into the highest social castes in the tribe.  Rather than learn most of her combat skills during hunts or raids, Idim was specifically trained by the other warriors to fight in a calculated manner.  Idim learned the languages of the dwarves in the Great Rift and the elven language spoken by the centaurs in the Shaar as she traveled with the rare emissaries from the Shaaryan tribes to those races.  As she was growing older, the elders gave Idim even greater responsibility in such matters.

Idim was being groomed to someday be the chief of her tribe, which would end a long dynasty by another family.  She gained fighting skill that would earn her respect from her tribe.  While not the most charismatic, she had skill in dealing with people, and they knew she had the brains to make use of it.  All she needs to do now is stay around long enough, and dodge any treachery, and she knows she’ll be chief someday.[/sblock]
[sblock=Personality]Idim Moq Qo Harr may have been raised to be like royalty to her people, but you’d not likely tell it by being around her.  While competent in what she does, Idim is quite modest about her talents.  While she is skilled in leading others, she does so by quietly earning respect rather than boldly taking charge.  Idim is calm nearly all the time.  However, sometimes her youth gets the best of her.  At those times, Idim’s inherent kindness and a desire to be liked cause her normal reservation to vanish almost to be point of sheer reckless abandon.[/sblock]
[sblock=Appearance]Idim Moq Qo Harr looks fairly typical for her people.  She is in excellent shape from life in the wilds of the Shaar and her training, and she’s darkly tanned from the prairie sun.  Dressed and equipped lightly for ease of movement, she looks every bit like a warrior from the prairie.[/sblock]


----------



## thegreatbuddha (Aug 16, 2006)

snip


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 16, 2006)

I find it hard to beleive that someone with no cash to begin with opening a business in one week. think about trying to do that in the real world... its pretty impossible and id imagine its worse on the planes, where there re fiends and other creatures. 

The assumptionis that when yo uarrived in the cage yo uhad nothing but the equipment yo uwere carrying and what gold was left over from character creation, which i dont think woulod be enough to do what you want to.


The basic idea is you've all been in Sigil for a week - two max, trying to get your bearings and figure out what is what. Perhaps you met in _The Friendly Wayfarer_ (a tavern that caters to Primers, run but a primer) and realsied that your best bet in surviving in this strange new environment is to stick together

we can assume that in your time in the cage you could have found a contractor that wanted to hire you, though i think opening your own busines in 1 week is impossible (there permits and lots of red tape to hgo through if you want to do such a thing legally and in a spot where you can actually get business).


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 16, 2006)

Dichotomy: 1 - yes. 2 - no


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you much.

I've edited my post to include my equipment.  I think Idim is finished now.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 16, 2006)

post your charcter sheets in the rogues gallery please!


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 16, 2006)

Nalfashnee, I've been looking at the previews for the upcoming Dragon Magic book due out in a few weeks and its looks like it might be right up my alley. I was wondering if, when it comes out, if there happens to be something appropriate to my character if you'd be okay with me amending my character to take advantage of the new material.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 16, 2006)

like changing his entire class? hehe, well if they are as similar in theme as i am expecting sure. Do you know anything much about it? i havent read much in terms of rules yet


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 16, 2006)

I only know what I've read on the wizards site:







			
				wotc said:
			
		

> This D&D supplement presents an unprecedented variety of new options for your character, including new prestige classes, feats, spells, psionic powers, invocations, soulmelds, magic items, companion spirits, and alternative class features, each one drawing on some element of draconic might. It presents a new standard class, the dragonfire adept, who combines a potent breath weapon with various magical invocations. It reveals many new ways to wield the magic of dragons, including draconic auras, dragonpacts, and draconic racial variants.



With all that crunch there's bound to be something that'll tempt me; the dragonfire adept sounds intriguing.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 16, 2006)

You really like dragons dont you?


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 16, 2006)

Saloric Windrunner said:
			
		

> I've always wanted to play in a Planescape campaign! I'm thinking of either a ranger or a druid; is one more appropriate for your campaign? Let me think about it a little more and I'll post something later tonight or tomorrow.




After thinking it over I decided on a Dwarven Ranger. This would be my first PbP game so here goes. 

"My name? Thrumgall of the Brightbeard clan. My job? My job was that of every dwarf, work for the good of the clan. I am a protector. I slipped into the tunnels we lived in and hunted vermin. Giant rats, ants, spiders, goblins, orcs, you know, vermin. I was right good at it too. I kept my tunnels clear and the trade flowed like heated mithril through them. It was lonely but it was for the good of the clan. The clan was impressed with me so they gave me a couple of lads to teach."

"Ahh that's right good whiskey, who’s your brew master?"

*Listens to barkeep*

"Tanar'i? Never heard of him. Well anyway, I was getting to how I ended up here at the Friendly Wayfarer. You see me and the boys were tracking goblins, not many of them maybe 3-4. We were going slowly; I was making the lads track them while I kept an eye out for ambushes, no better way to learn than by doing. Well anyway the number that we were following got larger and larger pretty soon it was a score then four score. I wasn't worried about myself mind you, but the lads were soft as limestone and I was worried for them. So I sent them back to the clan to warn them of another goblin gathering; they’d send some lads to end it before it became a problem. I sneaked on, and slipped through an archway they had passed through my bow ready and suddenly I was here in Sigil. I was lucky, I was able to find some guide…"

*Listens to barkeep again*

"Tout? No that wasn't her name. Anyway she gave me directions to here and so here I am. So how about a refill on this whiskey?”

Here are the dice rolls.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=566126

I'll finish making a character sheet when I get home.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 16, 2006)

lol. very good! im looking forward to your IC posts. post the character sheet in the rogues gallery (link above)


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 17, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> You really like dragons dont you?



Good insight.


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 17, 2006)

Final version of Terrathoin posted to Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 17, 2006)

ok, once all cahracter sheets are up we can proceed with the adventure, which will be up on a different thread in Playing the Game


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 17, 2006)

Are we at least able to understand each other's common, or do we need to share a language other than common in order to communicate?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 17, 2006)

Ok, before we begin i need to mention something:

To those of you who know the planescape timeline, the campaign will happen before the Faction war and the Return of Orcus (and default destruction of Tenebrous). To those of you who are Planescape virgins, it really doesnt matter  

Also, during your short stay in the planes, each of your characters would have been approached by people seeking to 'recruit' you into their faction. These 'recruiters' are not overly pushy, though they do explain their beliefrs to your charater, stating that factions provide mutual benefits, such as providing employment, offering pertinent services at a reduced rate, as well as other more esoteric benefits (short-term accomodiation for cheap rates, food, meeting like-linded individuals and so on).

*The Factions (as explained to your characters) are:*
*The Athar* The gods are all frauds: they are just powerful people, subject to mortal lusts and vices like anyone else. They can be killed, just like anyone else too.
*Believers of the Source* Everything is godly. Many of the gods are mortals, and that is what we should all strive to become.
*The Bleak Cabal* The mutiverse is a large palce, with conflicting rules and tendencies: it doesnt make sense and should not make sense, so stop trying to makes sense of it all.
*Doomguard* Entropy is the only constant in the multiverse. everything tah twas created will one day be destroyed, either through the passing of time or unnatural means. It is inevitable, so learn to embarce it.
*Dustmen* Life should be good and full of joy, and not suffering and death so _this_ cannot be life. Our lif has already ended - this is death, and we should strive t find truedeath and be at peace with the multiverse.
*Fated* Everyone is responsible for his own fate; good or bad, you carve your own destiny.
*The Fraternity of Order* The mutliverse has its own laws and rules. Learn these rules (and their loopholes) and control the multiverse.
*The Free League* Individuality and freedom. No more no less.
*The Harmonium* Harmony and law are the best states of existence and if it takes force to establish that, then so be it.
*Mercykillers* Justice is everything, and it is inescapeable
*Revolutionary League* The truth can only be discerned once the shackles of order and society are removed. 
*The Ring Givers* What goes around comes around. Yo uonly get as good as you give.
*the Sign of One* Eerything is unique. You are the centre of your multiverse, and all that exists revolves around you.
*The Society of Sensation* Understanding of life and the multiverse can only be gained through experience. Experience the multiverse, and learn its secrets.
*The Transcendant Order* Know your place in the multiverse and enact it throgh action without thought. 
*Xaositects*There is no pattern to the multiverse, no deeper meaning. the true state is chaos.

If anyone at least considers joining any of the above factions, just say so (it may have repercussions on the campaign, good and bad)


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 17, 2006)

Eva: no, common (or planar trade as it is called in Planescape) is a common language used by traders over the multiverse. it is a very simple trade-based language, whose purpose is to be understood by all, so you do all understand each other.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 17, 2006)

I've changed my PC's name to 'Vorastrix' the draconic word for sorcerer which, interestingly, incorporates the words 'Vor' (learn) and 'Vorel' (beautiful). Since he's clueless in Sigil and has a great deal to learn Vorastrix will use the short form of his name and introduce himself as "Vor".  

Of the factions as presented Vor is most interested in the Harmonium, the Fated, the 'Guvners' and the Transcendant Order. BTW, I believe the Guvers actually call themselves the 'Fraternity of Order' IIRC.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 17, 2006)

oops... slight slip of the tongue. i get so used to the slang terms i forget the true name


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 17, 2006)

Heh, Doomguard is right up Drotha's alley...


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 17, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Heh, Doomguard is right up Drotha's alley...




ah, very cheerful lot, they are


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 18, 2006)

My character is finished and posted in the other thread.


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 18, 2006)

The faction that would appeal to Terrathoin would be the Harmonium


I am potentially looking towards Dwarven Defender.  Would Dauntless or potentially improved toughness work as a substitute for Toughness as a prereq?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

Gli'jar: improved toughness should work fine


*OK, all character sheets are up in the rogues' gallery so you can begin posting in the IC thread. I'll keep this thread going as an OOC thread so any major OOC comments should be posted here please*


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

Ambrus: Will Vorastrix take the spell-like ability class feature at 4th level? it sounds wuite interesting, especially once you change it to a higher spell-level at higher levels


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 19, 2006)

If you guys really want to go home i can eventually turn the campaign that way


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 19, 2006)

I have a hunch that while Idim is incredibly homesick now, at some point the desire to return to the relatively simple life on the prairie will fade.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 19, 2006)

Well not everyone has the same home to go to.  'Sides I don't think Mir would be much at home at the dwarves' home or Iddim's home or especially Drota's home.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 19, 2006)

Well i did mean your individual homes... eventually


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 19, 2006)

At the moment, going home is Drota's goal, but that's all she knows.  We shall see how her opinions progress as the adventure does.


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 19, 2006)

Initially, home may be a good motivation but as adventuring goes once started, home is the last place anyone wants to go.


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 19, 2006)

No I don't want to go home. Thrumgall's in shock right now and wants to get back to the relative security of his past life. Once he starts getting some more planar expierence he'll start becoming more comfortable and his goals will change. I'm thinking he'll become more of an explorer than a hunter and what better place to explore than the multiverse!

Also I'm thinking the Fated would be a good fit for where I'm planning on going with him.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 19, 2006)

Also, any creatures/organisations/planes you'd like to encounter?


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 19, 2006)

I personally know close to nothing about the planes other than some of the watered-down stuff that was in the 3.0 Manual of the Planes, so I'd be up for anything.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 19, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> Ambrus: Will Vorastrix take the spell-like ability class feature at 4th level? it sounds wuite interesting, especially once you change it to a higher spell-level at higher levels



I doubt it; it's hardly worth loosing a spell casting level for I think. That's one of my biggest beefs with a lot of the racial substitution levels; they hidder spellcasters rather than help them. Besides, I'll wait to see what's in the Dragon Magic book before I settle on anything final. 


			
				Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> If you guys really want to go home i can eventually turn the campaign that way.



Vor came to the planes willingly to escape the dragon rage that's befallen the Forgotten Realms. Last divine news he'd heard about it was that it might never end. As such he's not in a hurry to head back there. Beside, even though he may not understand why, Vor feels oddly comfortable in the outer planes; perhaps due to his radiant dragon heritage.

BTW, how many of the characters are expatriots of the Realms?







			
				Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> Also, any creatures/organisations/planes you'd like to encounter?



Well, dragonborn are supposed to be dedicated to fighting tiamat's spawn so it'd be fun to touch on that however briefly, though I don't really want to drag along the party on dragon-hunting quests unless that's their cup of tea.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 19, 2006)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> BTW, how many of the characters are expatriots of the Realms?



Idim is.


----------



## Gli'jar (Aug 19, 2006)

I think the majority of us are expatriots of the Realms.

Encountering a battle on Acheron while on a mission to recover a lost item, exploring the depths of Pandemonium, the Blood War & lower planes,  Mt Clangeddin/Dwarfhome in Arcadia, hunt on the Beastlands...The planes are so full of possibilities I am beside myself.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 19, 2006)

Gli'jar - good to read, though you wont quite be doing so much... at least not wuite yet


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Aug 20, 2006)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> BTW, how many of the characters are expatriots of the Realms?




I think everyone except Mir is.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 20, 2006)

Pretty much that's the long and short of it I think.  Lots of portals in the Realms... yeah, that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 20, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Pretty much that's the long and short of it I think.  Lots of portals in the Realms... yeah, that's my story and I'm sticking to it!



Mine was Netherese, how about yours?


----------



## Saloric Windrunner (Aug 20, 2006)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> BTW, how many of the characters are expatriots of the Realms?




I'm from Greyhawk.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 20, 2006)

Saloric Windrunner said:
			
		

> I'm from Greyhawk.



Greyhawk? Never heard or it. Don't worry; we won't hold it against you.


----------



## cutup (Aug 23, 2006)

*Room for one more?*

*yoinks*


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 23, 2006)

Sorry, though i am playing with six players; three more than i had intended. the sticky should have removed this from the thread by now. Sorry about that


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 31, 2006)

Good work on the dialogue and descriptions guys. Now that the party seems to have become a party, I think i can get started trying to get you all killed


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 3, 2006)

I am moving tomorrow.  It may be a couple of days before I'm able to get internet access again.  Please feel free to NPC me as needed.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 3, 2006)

You asked for it...  just joking.

no problem and i hope everything goes smoothly


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 9, 2006)

California is burning up and I have been called up for a fire detail.  I will be leaving Saturday morning and may be gone for solely the weekend but potentially up to 2 weeks.  I will post upon my return to keep the guess work out concerning my return date.  Please NPC me as necessary.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 9, 2006)

Sure no problem. And good luck, hope its nothing too serious.


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 10, 2006)

I wil be returning home every evening.  So besides working 15 hour days for the next week everything should be good to go.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 13, 2006)

saw the exerpt from Dragon magic on the WoTC website. looks interesting, and does sem to have some similarities with races of the dragon. looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 13, 2006)

I bought the book yesterday only to come home and find the Dragonfire Adept completely detailed online. Kinda defeated the purpose of buying the book in the first place. I wish they'd come out with that preview last week.  

So, what do you think of the Adept? It seems pretty much like a warlock with a different flavor. I'm still trying to compare the two to see which seems better.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 13, 2006)

yeah i saw it yesterday. i'll have a closer look, see what i think. though sicne we havent had any combats yet you're free to change character (be quick though )

I take it you'd be a straight level 3 adept?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 13, 2006)

could you describe the base breath weapon (range etc)
and i take it scales +2 is natural armour?


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 13, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> I take it you'd be a straight level 3 adept?



If I switch, yeah. Multi-classing wouldn't be worthwhile.







			
				Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> could you describe the base breath weapon (range etc)





			
				WotC said:
			
		

> Breath Weapon (Su): At 1st level, you gain a breath weapon that you can use at will as a standard action. Each time you use your breath weapon, you can choose whether it takes the form of a 15-foot cone or a 30-foot line. This breath weapon deals 1d6 points of fire damage; a successful Reflex save (DC 10 + 1/2 your class level + your Con modifier) halves the damage. As you gain levels, your breath weapon's damage increases, as shown on Table 2-1.
> 
> You are immune to the effect of your own breath weapon (but not to other breath weapons that produce similar effects, even those of other dragonfire adepts).
> 
> At 10th level, your cone-shaped breath weapon's range doubles to 30 feet, and your line-shaped breath weapon's range doubles to 60 feet.





			
				Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> and i take it scales +2 is natural armour?





			
				WotC said:
			
		

> Scales (Ex): At 2nd level, your skin becomes thick and scaly, granting you a +2 bonus to your natural armor. The scales can be of any color or metallic hue; they are often (but not always) of a draconic hue that matches your outlook and alignment. This bonus improves to +3 at 8th level, to +4 at 13th level, and to +5 at 18th level.
> 
> If you already have a natural armor bonus, use the higher of the two values.



I have to admit, that last line puzzles me. Why shouldn't it stack? It simply makes the class less attractive for creatures with natural armor. All such natural armor boosting class features that I've seen don't have such a stipulation.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 13, 2006)

natural armour generally stacks, true. Maybe its to balance it out? dunno

why would you need to be immune to your own breath weapon? wind effects? 

i like the idea of making more classes like the warlock, which i am a big fan of


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 13, 2006)

No armour proficiencies? harsh. then again it is a spellcasting class. what would your AC be?


I like it and i think it would be balancing to the party. any idea what invocations/breath effects you'd have?


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 13, 2006)

Normally I don't think immunity would matter, but IIRC there are some of the breath shaping abilities of the class which might get its user caught up  in them. The cloud ability for instance turns a cone into a spread affect centered on the user.

So I take it you like the Dragonfire Adept?


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 13, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> what would your AC be?



Dunno. I'd have to consider some options. Limiting the natural armor seems unecesssary to me. The Adept's lack of AC is always going to be a problem since he's got to get close enough to use his breath; why nerf it?







			
				Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> I like it and i think it would be balancing to the party.



I'm concerned about leaving the party without an arcane caster. What do you think?







			
				Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> any idea what invocations/breath effects you'd have?



I'm not sure. It seems that the Endure Exposure invocation is a fundamental one since it allows the Adept to use his area effect breath without having to worry about harming his allies. Kind of a shame it doesn't do anything helpful aside from just not hurting fellow party members. :\ 

Aside from that, Draconic Knowledge is tempting simply because it boosts all knowledges, even those that the character doesn't have. It essentially gives the adept a chance of knowing something about everything and in really shinning in his chosen field.

Magic insight on the other hand seems invaluable if magic is plentiful in the campaign setting. That one depends on the DM though. 

See the Unseen is great if the adept doesn't already possess darkvision.

For breath effects, its either cold or electricity. Between the two its almost a coin toss; which will be more useful depends on the type of creatures encountered. I'd be leaning towards cold since it has less chance of damaging structures and the environment than lightning possibly has.

What do you suggest?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 13, 2006)

i wont say anything about the AC limitation for now, since we really should see the clas in actio na few times before we can say its bad, you know

Endure Exposure sounds dafe but not really the type of thing you want to take first right?

Draconic knowledge is my kind of thing, thoug hwhether or not you want it is up to you, though i am a fan of Skills and knowledge in particular 

Magic Insight: i would need a better description of magic in this case. you mean spells? or background?

id go for electricity. pretty much most outsiders are immune/have resistance to cold. lines of electricity are fun too


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 13, 2006)

I'd have to take Endure Exposure right away unless the other PCs don't mind getting caught in my fire breath.

I like skills too, though since it's always active and applies to all possible skills it seems to me that there'd be a decent chance that the character would always know something about whatever it encounters as long as the knowledge isn't all that rare. What I mean is, never having gone to Pandemonium, I wouldn't expect Vor to normally know anything at all about the place, but with this invocation in effect I'd expect to at least be able to identify the plane along with its general characteristics upon first seeing it as if Vor had 6 ranks in Knowledge (planes) with his Intelligence modifier added in. It'd get tiresome to keep asking you "Do I know anything about this place/person/thing? I'd hope that you'd simply keep a steady stream of knowledge and lore coming my way. If so, then this Invocation might indeed be worthwhile. What do you think?

I think it'd be astounding in real life to have such an ability. You'd never feel out of place anywhere because you'd always have a fair amount of Knowledge (local). Imagine going to a foreign country and mystically knowing the history of the place, it's local customs and traditions as well as the best place to purchase something?  

For magic I meant both spells and items. The ability to identify magic items at will only matters if there's a steady stream of magic items to identify.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 13, 2006)

well there will be magic items but not enough to make something like that worth it if thats all it does, though when you do find items, they tend to be plot-items or good items which would benefit from quick identification

and yes i would keep a streadystream of knowledge (already have a few ideas percolating )


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 13, 2006)

You know, it now strikes me that the real value of the Draconic Knowledge invocation really does rest on the ability to always have Knowledge (local) for whatever area the character is in. In my experience players don't often take many ranks, if any, in knowledge (local) since they're always concerned that it'll become useless once they start traveling to distant lands while traveling. Having it mystically work for every area however solves the problem. This ability is really awesome I think; imagine walking into a little village in the hinterlands of some kingdom you've never been to and automatically knowing it's name, who the local ruler is, what the main industries are, what's the story with the ruins on the edge of town, who the notable residents are, as well as which taverns don't water down their ale; all those little details that local residents take for granted. There's even a slim chance of knowing more obscure local lore. Even if the obscure stuff eludes you, you'd at least have a decent idea of who'd be the best people to ask are.

It'd be like possessing a limited form of omnicience. I'm trying to imagine what'd it be like to always feel at home wherever you went; never feeling lost or suffering from culture shock. It'd be especially striking when plane hopping I'd think.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 13, 2006)

well just aknowing about somewhere does not mean you would feel at home. It is a good thing to have with planar travel... seems like a lot in the planes mind you - an infinity of worlds that you somehow know all about

then again bards are no different


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 13, 2006)

You're right, not necessarily 'at home' but at least not surprised by local customs or taboos.

It's also true that the information gleaned is potentially limitless but the Adept at the very least has to at least know to bring the information to mind. For instance, imagine Vor speaking with Mir about her homeland. Until she tells him she's from Krynn chances are he's never heard about the place. But once she starts talking about it, and her elven homeland in particular then suddenly Vor's latent Knowledge (local: Qualinost) kicks in and he can suddenly recall details about the place, its recent history, who runs the place, etc.

And I do think it's a significantly different than bardic knowledge. I mean, even the most learned bard from Waterdeep has probably never heard of the gate-town of Ribcage but an adept can probably tell you the name of the best blacksmith in the place. It's like having a universal travel-guide in your head.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 13, 2006)

regarding game mechanics the bard could know about the bordertown (depedning on his check result) though in the game id rule that a primer bard would not likely know (ar at least impose +5 - +10 DC mod to the check). conversely, a Planar bard would noteven need to use bardic knowledge to know something like that.

So this is basically a hive mind shared with all uh... dead dragons?


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 13, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> So this is basically a hive mind shared with all uh... dead dragons?



I don't have the book with me here, but IIRC the ability isn't really explained overmuch. Based on passages in the Draconomicon I believe that the game designers are hinting that all dragons share some limited form of collective racial memory. For instance there's a mention in the Draconomicon that newly hatched wyrmlings who are left to fend for themselves learn to speak draconic, fly, hunt and find sheltering lairs all by themselves within just a few hours of hatching. It's vaguely explained as being a legacy of their racial memory.

Likewise, the Draconic Knowledge feat in the same book grants dragons with 19 Int an ability that works mechanically like Bardic Knowledge but which deals with lore of interest to dragons. I think this invocation is meant to expand on this vaguely hinted at collective racial memory.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 13, 2006)

It's an interesting idea; it might be fun to try developing it somehow to try explaining how the information is collected, how it's amassed and how adepts access it. Although dragons could possibly have personally amassed a great deal of historical and eldritch knowledge throughout history, it seems unlike that they could have visited all these locales personally, even if traveling in alternate forms. To have information on every locale in the multiverse, including current news, would be unlikely I think. My guess is that the collective knowledge extends beyond that of only dragons but also includes that of their dragon-blooded descendants as well. Perhaps this points to the existence of a universal dragon God-mind; possibly that's Io's true nature...

Then again, perhaps the knowledge doesn't originate with dragons at all, but is just more easily accessible to them. Perhaps there is some universal omniscient font of knowledge which all divinatory magics use as their source. Possibly dragons and their kin, being creatures of magic themselves, are simply better able to tap into this wellspring of wisdom.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 13, 2006)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Perhaps there is some universal omniscient font of knowledge which all divinatory magics use as their source. Possibly dragons and their kin, being creatures of magic themselves, are simply better able to tap into this wellspring of wisdom.




change that to a physical (sic: location) font of knowledge and it will fit perfetly with something i have in mind for the future


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 13, 2006)

For a location, the fabled Well of Urd at the base of Yggdrasil would be a literal font of wisdom. Supposedly one of the world tree's roots reaches into it. Interestingly, the dragon Níðhöggr is said to gnaw on the world trees roots none too far from the well.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 13, 2006)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 15, 2006)

Just some wuestions, to see what yo uguys like/dislike:

Which planes (outer/inner/transitive) are your favourate, and why
Which planes (outer/inner/transitive) are your least favourate, and why
Which are your favourate planar creatures (not necessarily outsdier) as an enemy
Which are your favourate planer creatures (not necessarily outsider) as an ally
Which are your least favourate planar creatures (not neccesarily outsider), that you do not want to meet!

I just want to know, though i do like to send my characters places the player like to go. No point going to the demiplane of cheese if no one likes the idea


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 15, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> Which planes (outer/inner/transitive) are your favourate, and why



Uh... the Outlands / Air / Astral because they're individually: diverse / hospitable / has giant floating dead god husks. 


			
				Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> Which planes (outer/inner/transitive) are your least favourate, and why



Arcadia / Fire / Ethereal because they're individually: Silly and boring / not much more than just hot and fiery / a big empty fog 


			
				Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> Which are your favourate planar creatures (not necessarily outsider) as an enemy



I don't really care much for fiends and demons; there are just too many different kinds to keep track of and aside from being completely and utterly evil and malicious, they're fairly one-dimensional and uninteresting IMHO. Anything played well and that is interesting but that has limits to its power is good I think.


			
				Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> Which are your favourate planer creatures (not necessarily outsider) as an ally



Pretty much anything that tries to help me is good. I like modrons (go figure) though I don't know if I'd care to have them as allies. Dabus are interesting. I think petitioners are underrated; the dead should have a bigger part to play out here.


			
				Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> Which are your least favourate planar creatures (not necessarily outsider), that you do not want to meet!



Pretty much anything that tries to kill me and has a good chance of succeeding.   I can't say that I've ever jumped onto the 'I love Gith' bandwagon. I don't know why githyanki are such a big deal; anti-social humans with pointy teeth and big swords... So?

All that being said, I've never really gotten to play Planescape, so my biases reflect more my impressions of locales and creatures as a DM and my level of interest in running such things. I'm certain that a creative DM could make even the things I don't care for exiciting and interesting if given the chance.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 15, 2006)

very interesting. i find some of your replies contradictory (sort of). Like you likeing Air, but not the Ethereal - they are very similar! Both largley empty


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 15, 2006)

There may be nothing in either, but at least in air you can see it!


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 15, 2006)

Nalfeshnee, I've been mulling over some build ideas for Vor. At the moment I think that a dragonborn kobold fire adept is still in the cards, though I'm uncertain about the wings issue. Ideally I'd like to take the draconic flight lesser invocation to get his wing at sixth level, but in the meantime I'd feel silly if Vor didn't have wings. A dragon without wings is just a big lizard really. Would you allow me to take the dragon wings feat now and keep it until 6th level and then swap it out for something useful once he can fly?

If not that's okay, I'll just rethink my build strategy.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 15, 2006)

> Which planes (outer/inner/transitive) are your favourate, and why



  I like the elemental/paraelemental/quai-elemental planes (so the fact that we're on the plane of air is aces).  I like 'em because of their delightful theme of creatures, and their infiniate vareities and variations of a single element.  They're cool.


> Which planes (outer/inner/transitive) are your least favourate, and why



  The Nine Hells and the Abyss, mostly because if you go there you stand a good chance of being eaten by the wildlife or captured, tortued, and eaten by the inhabitants.


> Which are your favourate planar creatures (not necessarily outsdier) as an enemy



  I like the rakshasa as an enemy, oh and clever vampires.  Evil elementals, omnielementals (MMIII pg. 118), or a rukarazyll (MMII pg. 181)


> Which are your favourate planer creatures (not necessarily outsider) as an ally



  I like the senmurv (FF pg. 149) for perhaps no other reason that its appearance (it's a friendly, flying, rainbow wolfie!).  I like the sylph (MMII pg. 192), because it's a lovely powerful spellcasting ally.  


> Which are your least favourate planar creatures (not neccesarily outsider), that you do not want to meet!



  Most demons and devils, because they're unrepentantly evil sobs that will take delight in killing you, either quickly or horribly slowly


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 15, 2006)

Senmurvs are cool looking creatures, true 

Re demons and devils: sounds like a good reason for me to use them 


Ambrus: could you elaborate: you want to take the wing invocation at level 6, and want to take a dragon feat to let you have them before then?


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 15, 2006)

That's right, sort of. The invocations allows you to fly around at your base movement speed with good manoeuverability for up to 24 hours (essentially all the time). Vor can take the feat now to gain a set of wings (which is what I've been describing him as having) but he can't really fly with them; just jump high and glide around for a bit. So if I had the feat, but then later took the invocation it'd effectively become redundant to have (jumping and gliding aren't of much importance when you can fly). So I was wondering if you'd let me take the feat then swap it out later when it becomes useless.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 15, 2006)

id allow you to fly at twice your speed, though youd need to keep the feat (i hate slow fly speeds)


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 15, 2006)

Would I have to keep the feat? What's wrong with slow flight speeds?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 15, 2006)

im not a big fan  (just a personal thing, it seems too slow to be right for non supernatural flight). Though im not very keen on dropping feats when they are no longer useful, it means making choices for a character are not as importat


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 15, 2006)

I agree with you about dropping feats, though in another sense I think it's kind of silly to unfairly penalize characters who are willing to sacrifice something early on for a payoff later. What I mean is, there are some prestige classes that grant certain bonus feats because they clearly jive with a the theme of the class. Unfortunately, a character who bought the feat earlier in his career (and who was even then displaying an aptitude which properly foreshadowed his motivation for later taking levels in the class) is later screwed because he essentially looses a feat later on when he gets it again as a bonus.

To me, it seems that a character who starts with an ability (by spending a feat for example) should be better off than his peer who suddenly develops the ability later on in his career. Instead the first guy gets penalized because his peer instead diversified and learned something different instead. I think it should be in the RAW that someone who gains a redundant feat or special ability should, if at all applicable, be allowed to swap out his original feat or special ability for a different one. But that's just a personal beef of mine.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 15, 2006)

fair enough: but the reason he'd be better is beacuse he took the feat - once he gains the ability from another source and the feat becomes useless its unfair on the other guy for you to change it withsomething else. If you understand what i mean.

Could you give me a better description of the abilities?


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm afraid I don't see what you mean. How is having one less feat than the other guy unfair to him, or rather how is it unfair to have the same number of feats?

Which abilities do you mean?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 15, 2006)

the way i see it you replace the redundant feat with a new, useful one which is better (im not wuite sure if were understanding each other properly )


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm afraid I still don't understand what you mean.

Two character have roughly the same classes, both enter a prestige class and both get a bonus feat at the same time. The character who had the feat beforehand looses out while the other guy, who never had that skill at all, gets a new nifty ability. My point is, if one guy gets a bonus feat, why shouldn't the first guy, who's had that feat all along, instead develop a new ability?

It's as if the system tries to penalize characters for practicing an ability earlier in their careers. Since they have no need to develop a feat that they already have, shouldn't they be able to either improve upon what they already know or instead try to learn something altogether new? The other character, who's never practiced that ability ahead of time, suddenly achieves the same level of proficiency and has the benefit of some other feat he learnt instead.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 15, 2006)

I see what you mean and i particualrly dislike prestige classes that give you a normal feat that youd most likely have anyway if you want to be god at what the prestige class does.

Sure change the feat when the opportunity comes (Lvl 6 id imagine?)


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 19, 2006)

well seems as though i too am having connection problems at home (my silly stoneage phone lines...) so ill be off the internet at home for anything up to a week, perhaps more, depending on the speed my phone company can repair the damage (hes me not being optimistic).
Just giving you all a warning. Ill post whenever i can to move things along and to let you know when ill be back


----------



## Gli'jar (Sep 26, 2006)

OOC FYI  This week I am working a schedule akin to split shifts (office morning, bat surveys evening) so I may be erratic with postings.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok guys... im back, so i should be able t resume posting normally


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 1, 2006)

Regarding the use of the combat thread:  I've never played in a game that used one.  Do you want just the OOC numbers and tactics there, or do you want everything, as I did this time?  Let me know, and I'll edit my post as necessary.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 1, 2006)

yeah, that seems good. generally what id like  in the Combat thread is:

a short description of what youre doing

your move action (if any), alongside any special rules you think may need explaining 
your standard action (if any), alongside any special rules you think may need explaining
any special actions (like swift, 5 ft steps etc if any), alongside any special rules you think may need explaining.

any actions can be rolled by yourselves at Invisible Castle and ill tell you any necessary info after the post. just post alink to the dice roll at invisible castle, also.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 3, 2006)

For clarification, did you want an action from Idim this round or not?  You'd noted that she wasn't yet in the combat, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## Gli'jar (Oct 11, 2006)

Been a few days with no posts. Is there something we are waiting on?

Additionally, Thursday will be my last posting until Sunday.  I will be away for a friends wedding.  I will give you an idea of Terrathoin's actions before I leave.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 11, 2006)

I've been wondering if the campaign has fizzled out myself. As far as I can tell Nalfeshnee's been waiting for Eva of Sirrion and Isida Kep'Tukari to post their combat actions before updating the combat thread. I don't know why they haven't yet; they've both been on the forums almost every day during the past week. Maybe they just haven't noticed that the thread's been updated? :\


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 13, 2006)

thats what i was waiting for, though truth be told i was having problems posting myself - could only check out the forums from work and those combat updates (believe it or not) take close to two hours to write out!

Edit: dont worry, unless you guys want to stop, ill keep going! there may be times when posting slows down, though i think that happens to all PbPs from time to time.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh I believe it. My combat posts take me well over an hour to update as well.

It's good to hear the game isn't ending just yet.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 29, 2006)

I just thought I'd check to see if there was something else we needed to do...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2006)

I believe I heard our DM was having computer issues and it may be another couple of weeks before he returns.


----------



## Gli'jar (Nov 1, 2006)

I noticed he has not logged on for a few weeks so I figured as much.  Hopefully we can pick up where we left off when he returns.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 1, 2006)

Gli'jar said:
			
		

> Hopefully we can pick up where we left off when he returns.



With the a$$-kicking?  

I hope so, I've been in far too many PBP games that have gone the way of the dodo for one reason or another. I'm getting tired of joining games and making characters for nothing. :\


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi, Dire Lemming here from that other game, the one without clueless people.    Nalfeshnee told us that he was going to be busy and that he'd have to reduce his posting to once a week.  That was around two weeks ago and he hasn't posted since, so I guess he got even busier than he expected.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Lemming. *sigh*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey, you just blew up the Maw installation in another game, don't feel sad.   Toric and Bobitron haven't posted in the other Star Wars game for over a week!  Maddmic's character is off by himself so I'm stuck with two spaced out guys a quartet of scared dancers and a frustrated wookie I can't undertstand.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh don't get me wrong; I'm very grateful for my solo Star Wars game with Shadowbloodmoon. It's the only PBP game (out of seven or so) that I joined on enworld that hasn't petered out yet and for which I've received xp (*ANY* xp) and in which I've even leveled once. w00t!

I simply hope this one follows suit.


----------

